# Snow in il.?



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone hear how much on tuesday night caught the tail end of the news heard 6 to12 but didn't hear where


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am in Elgin area and the weather stations here are saying models show 2"-12"--no one is giving a forecast of what to expect yet--time will tell !!!!!
Good luck plowing!!


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

same to you I have one account that hasn't given me a yes or no yet hope to get the call before the snow or they are S.O.L. till they sign


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a little heads up ...I heard it could be one to remember....Possible Blizzard conditions...Have to watch !!!!!


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

We are supposed to get around an inch Sunday into monday and still no actual predictions for Tues into Wed. Lets hope for a nice 2 day storm


----------

